# Goin' Riding in Gore, VA Sept 3



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

Moto Cove ride in Gore VA on September 3rd! Gimme a holler if you'll be there. Got a small group of friends/coworkers goin' so come join in on the fun! Ill be there ridin' the big red brute.


----------

